# ¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, bondia!



## la_machy

Con todo cariño espero que estés pasando un hermoso día, y que te diviertas mucho, querida bondia.
Gracias por pertencer a WR.
Que cumplas muchos, muchos más.

_Esto es para ti_ (click).

Un abrazote,
Marie


----------



## MonikaUSA

Happy Birthday, bondia! Keep up the good work. I always enjoy seeing your posts and thoughtful contributions to the Forum!! Hope you have a great day. 

Here's to health and happiness!

Monika


----------



## Vanda

Bom dia, Bondia! 

Feliz aniversário!


----------



## turi

Que haya sido un magnífico día, o sigui, un molt bon día!!!

I que en siguin molts mès!!

Saludos,

Juan


----------



## rusita preciosa

Yay, Bondia!
Feliz cumpleaños!
Always love to read your hilarious posts!


----------



## romarsan

Muchas felicidades Bondía.
Que tengas una bonita entrada en el 2011.
Besotes


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pe-pe-pe ro ¡¡Bondia!! ¿Cuándo ha sido tu cumpleaños? ¿El día de los inocentes? ¡¡Y no nos dijiste nada!!
Acabo de leer este hilo y me sumo, mocete gordinflón, a las muchísimas felicidades por tu cumple, de verdad. 

PD: Ya estoy haciendo las maletas para marzo.


----------



## bondia

la machy, MonikaUSA, Vanda, turissa, rusita preciosa, romarsan, aldonzalorenzo........

....... ¡¡¡INOCENTES!!!

*My* birthday is April 11th, but my new avatar was born on December 28th.
(I later changed the date back on my profile.)

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Vanda

hahhahaha, I've fallen for that.


----------



## bondia

Vanda said:


> hahhahaha, I've fallen for that.


 
Desculpa la piada  (correto?)


----------



## Vanda

bondia said:


> Desculpa la a piada  (correto?)



Quase! Adoro uma boa risada.


----------



## bondia

Vanda said:


> Quase! Adoro uma boa risada.


 
Eu também!  Happy (and laughterful) New Year, Vanda


----------



## romarsan

bondia said:


> la machy, MonikaUSA, Vanda, turissa, rusita preciosa, romarsan, aldonzalorenzo........
> 
> ....... ¡¡¡INOCENTES!!!
> 
> *My* birthday is April 11th, but my new avatar was born on December 28th.
> (I later changed the date back on my profile.)
> 
> Thank you all!!!






Jejeje, me hiciste reir Bondía. 
Aprovecho para felicitarte (felicitaros) el Año Nuevo.
Abrazotes


----------



## turi

romarsan said:


> Jejeje, me hiciste reir Bondía.
> Aprovecho para felicitarte (felicitaros) el Año Nuevo.
> Abrazotes



Mejor inocente que lo otro, no??

Me uno a los deseos de Ro, y también os deseo un feliz 2011!!

Saludos a todos!!

t.


----------



## Nanon

Vanda said:


> Bom dia, Bondia!


Só um? Um 2011 repleto de bons dias! 
Y de paso, gracias por habernos hecho reìr.
¡Besos!


----------



## la_machy

bondia said:


> la machy, MonikaUSA, Vanda, turissa, rusita preciosa, romarsan, aldonzalorenzo........
> 
> ....... ¡¡¡INOCENTES!!!
> 
> *My* birthday is April 11th, but my new avatar was born on December 28th.
> (I later changed the date back on my profile.)
> 
> Thank you all!!!


 
You´re such a naughty girl, bondia!!! 

Bueno, al menos ya sabes que te queremos mucho, y de eso_ no_ somos INOCENTES .

¡Feliz 2011!


----------



## bondia

la_machy said:


> You´re such a naughty girl, bondia!!!
> If you only knew
> 
> 
> Bueno, al menos ya sabes que te queremos mucho, y de eso_ no_ somos INOCENTES .
> Si, desde luego, me habéis dado una alegría enorme
> 
> ¡Feliz 2011!
> ¡Lo mismo digo!, y hasta muy pronto, espero


----------



## lablady

bondia said:


> la machy, MonikaUSA, Vanda, turissa, rusita preciosa, romarsan, aldonzalorenzo........
> 
> ....... ¡¡¡INOCENTES!!!
> 
> *My* birthday is April 11th, but my new avatar was born on December 28th.
> (I later changed the date back on my profile.)
> 
> Thank you all!!!


 And here I thought I had missed the celebration and was in the process of mentally composing a "mea culpa" post. It's a good thing I read the rest of the thread before I made a fool of myself (it wouldn't be the first time).

Oh Bondia, Bondia,.... 

Congrats on your new avatar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades.


----------



## bondia

XiaoRoel said:


> Felicidades.


 
¡Gracias XiaoRoel! 
Si lees los posts anteriores, verás que se trató de una _inocentada _inspirada en el cambio de avatares sugerido por Aldonzalorenzo el día 28 de diciembre...
Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

bondia said:


> Si lees los posts anteriores, verás que se trató de una _inocentada _inspirada en el cambio de avatares sugerido por Aldonzalorenzo el día 28 de diciembre...


¡Vaya! así que ahora tengo yo la culpa. Ay, madre, lo que hay que oír.


----------

